# Upgrading to 3.0.6 Problems



## samleung (Dec 29, 2011)

I rebooted into WebOS and started the upgrade process to 3.0.6. The device has been rebooting to the HP logo, blacking out, and on and on to what looks like a bootloop. It's been going like this for about 15 minutes now and I'm not sure what to do. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Cmtouchpaduser (Oct 16, 2011)

I had the same thing happen to me on 3.0.4 and ended up using WebDoctor to restore WebOS then reinstalling CM7. Fortunately all my data and apps were preserved. I would imagine its similar with CM9.


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

Same thing happened to mine after 3.0.5...I believe its an issue with the new os and moboot...just an issue with ho's updates

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## samleung (Dec 29, 2011)

I doctored it, and reinstalled moboot, upgraded to alpha 0.6, and my stuff is still there. Unfortunately, my calendar isn't syncing, I have 2 calendar and gallery apps, and the gallery widget is refreshing every single second.


----------



## kaede (Oct 7, 2011)

i've no idea they have 3.0.6 now.


----------



## jarno83 (Jan 15, 2012)

I can't find any info about 3.0.6?


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

I think you mean 3.0.5?


----------

